# F&M Expressions Freedom Formula Problem



## bernard24 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello! Need a help really bad... i have a big project that needs to be done by next week and just got the Fashion Formula for the first time. I tried their samples and it pressed really good! but the batch that i got there is a spot (same spot on every print) its one of the edge that DOESN'T STICK!!! 

My pressure was max, heat was 350F for 7 secs. i tried 375 for 7 secs and still the same.

Anyone experienced this problem?

Any help will be very well appreciated!


----------



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

I have had terrible luck with FM expressions both the 15 cent transfers and the Freedom Formula. I have tried them on t-shirts, cotton bags and totes. The images just don't stick. I had them replace a batch but the same problem occurred. I followed their instructions completely. I have a brand new press as well as and older press and it happens on both. Tried playing with time, temp and pressure but nothing works. I have decided just not to use them any more. Would love it if someone had an answer though.


----------

